# Noir Poodles- Missouri



## saxophoneymc (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I hope everyone is well. I recently started looking for another poodle and was going to rescue but have been turned down 3 times  so my next option is to purchase a puppy.
Does anyone know anything about Noir Poodles? They breed black moyens and have lots of positive reviews on facebook. She has two litters due in January and one in October. Is that too many? 
Please let me know your thoughts. 
I would appreciate it a lot!

Peace, Love, Saxophone and Poodle Always!

Medium Poodle | Moyen Poodle | Klein Poodle


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I am by no means an expert but her site and interest s sound good to me.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There's a lot to like on the web site . . . pedigrees, links to OFA test results. I'm not a fan of NuVet nutritional supplements; feeding a healthy diet is preferable to having to add supplements. This breeder doesn't state that they require NuVet to uphold the puppy warranty as others do.

I'd check the specific health tests for the planned breedings to make sure that all is in order.

Sometimes multiple litters at once are unintentional, it just works out that way with heat cycles and other planning factors. That might be a question to ask the breeder, why two litters were planned for the same time frame, and if this is the normal breeding schedule.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't have a big concern about two litters at once. I know a very good CKCS breeder and had Maine **** cats from an excellent breeder who try to sync litters to be able to have a foster mom in case something happens with one of the dams.


I do see OFA and pedigree information posted and that is good, but I also have one big concern. The "moyens" that are being produced are the results on inter-variety breedings (standards to minis). This is not really the way to produce moyens which are really rather rare in the US since it is not a recognized size in the US. I looked at pictures of the current dogs and they mostly look nice, but I see a few pictures where the dogs look out of proportion to the breed standard (e.g. long in the back/short on leg).


Generally I would say if you want a bigger but not giant dog get a standard from a good show breeder. Most of these dogs will be in the size range of my spoos. 22 3/4" and 37 pounds for Lily and 24" and just under 50 pounds for Javelin, both with champion sires and lots of champions in their pedigrees.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lora DeGraffenreid, the owner of Noir Poodles is one of the admins of the Moyen, Medium Poodle and Small Standards group on Facebook. I have a generally positive impression of her from the things she says in that group. 

You asked about whether two litters in January and one in October was too many. It doesn't sound like it is necessarily too many. But I would look at how many dogs she has and whether she is able to give each one the love and support that every poodle should have. On her web site she only has 4 breeding dogs listed (plus one that is retired and living in a different home). All 4 are female. If that is all she has, that does not seem like too many to me. But if you are seriously considering Noir (or any breeder), I would strongly recommend going to visit BEFORE you make up your mind, sign anything, or put a deposit down. Try to get a feel for what kind of life her breeding dogs have and whether the breeder has the time and inclination to fully support the girls through pregnancy and puppy rearing. I am totally convinced that a bitch that is deeply loved and fully supported by an attentive owner will pass a wonderful peace and confidence on to her puppies. And of course, there are lots of other things to ask about too.

Noir looks good to me. Definitely worth a visit.


----------



## Amira (Sep 18, 2021)

A very old post, but I wanted one of her puppy. I have everything that was required for the puppy to be happy. She rejected my application because she was extremely against feeding dogs raw. I've been feeding past dogs and my current dog raw. I know many people and other breeders (non-poodle breeders) who feed raw. I was very disappointed. Oh well, I had other breeders in mind. Her pricing for her puppies are $4,000 if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats sad, hardly seems a legitimate reason to decline a buyer. But to each their own. You will find the right pup.


----------

